# Production Design MA programs ?



## Giz9 (Jul 2, 2014)

I am currently senior at Visual Arts program at a university. I have decided to proceed my career in production design. Studying MA in UK suits me best however I need a scholarship to make it possible. I researched NFTS and LFS and have some questions in mind;

1. I couldn't understand if LFS has a particular Production Design program, need to know that first.

2. If there is a graduate from NFTS Production Design MA Program, I would be so glad to hear a review.
3. What is the possibility of getting a scholarship in NFTS in production design MA program?

4. Is there any possible MA program in UK that someone would recommend ?

5. Is it better to work several years in some professional film sets before registering a MA program or to go directly after graduating?

I'm so confused, don't know what to do, need some help and reviews.


----------

